

Ask HN: Which visual CSS editor do you use?   - fdb

At work, I'm teaching graphic designers CSS. Currently, they're doing all their styling by hand, but for things like picking colours and adjusting borders, this is very tedious.<p>I've considered Espresso (http://www.macrabbit.com/espresso/), but I prefer free (as in speech) software.<p>Any ideas? They're mostly Mac-based, but cross-platform or online software is welcome as well.
======
manuscreationis
Firebug

Or Chromes Developer Tools

They don't have color pickers, although in Chrome if you click on a colored-
value (Hexcode,RGB, or HSL) it will toggle it between the 3 representations.

There are plugins you can get that will save changes made with these tools, I
believe, but I have no experience working with those. Typically, i'll play
around with FireBug / DevTools, and then just persist my changes by hand as I
find things I like. Using them is as simple as right clicking and hitting
Inspect Element.

Might not be the most efficient workflow, but it's worked for me. I couldn't
even imagine trying to do any kind of design work (and I do not do design work
by trade, but some times it's forced upon you) without the aid of these tools.

------
Ataraxy
Stylizer is the best one I have ever found. Available for Mac and PC
www.skybound.ca

------
sathishmanohar
VIM is the best cross-platform editor out there. But, It comes with a
relatively steep learning curve.

~~~
fdb
I'm a VIM user myself but I don't see the point of teaching it to graphic
design students.

I'm looking for:

\- a visual way to modify the box model. \- a color & font picker \- immediate
feedback (ie. "live editing")

